# Carefree Journeys



## eandersoncpa (Jan 15, 2013)

I am looking at renting a timeshare week through a company called Carefree Journeys - anyone have any experience with them?

Their rates are on the low end of what I was seeing for the resort that I'm looking to rent at (Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach) and I want to make sure that they're legitimate.  I've heard too many stories of shady timeshare companies out there.

Thank you,

Eric


----------



## geekette (Jan 15, 2013)

No experience with them.  Low ball rent offers do not smell right, tho.  If you continue on with them, please be sure to confirm WITH THE RESORT that there is a reservation in your name before handing over any money.  

You would likely do better in renting from an owner or the resort itself.  at least there would be a better possibility of getting what you paid for.

good luck.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have bought TS's from them on eBay.  All went well with good communication.  They also rent TS's that they acquire to recoup some of the money.  The reason they are priced so low is that they want it rented.  IMO any rental money is "gravy" for them.  The rental business is minimal compare to the TS sales volume that they do.  BTW, they compare their prices to retail, so its not really comparing apples to apples... As for their cruises, I had no idea the even dabbled into that market!!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 15, 2013)

There are 2 organizations and I don't know if they are related.  There is a vacation club at carefreejourneys dot com and there is a timeshare reseller with a large presence on ebay : cjtimeshare dot com / Carefree Journeys.  
They both are from Florida.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 15, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> There are 2 organizations and I don't know if they are related.  There is a vacation club at carefreejourneys dot com and there is a timeshare reseller with a large presence on ebay : cjtimeshare dot com / Carefree Journeys.
> They both are from Florida.



Same company. 

They will sometimes strip the timeshares they get of any value by renting them, before they sell them


----------

